# Kunstköder Entenküken



## entspannt (15. Juni 2007)

Also ich habe schon oft gehört das sich große Hechte und auch Welse Entenkücken schnappen, warum gibt es den nicht als Kunstkoeder. mit so kleinen Füßchen wo drillinge drinn sind. Ich meine ihr koennt mich fuer Verrückt erklären, aber ich finde die Idee nicht schlecht ein oberflächenköder im Babyenten Lock. Ein bissl zupfen an der Rute und schon Zappeln die Beinchen. Sowas muß doch machbar sein, Frosche Babyratten alles schon als Köder gesehen. Warum nicht auch Entenküken. Ich kenne einen Fall da würden 8 Küken in einem Nachmittag von einen Wels gefressen. Also ich werde mal sehen wie man das Realisieren kann. Vielleicht hat jemand ein paar Tips für mich oder sowas selber schon gebastelt.


----------



## moped (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

Servus,

schau mal unter www.pikeshop.de ! Da findest Du unter "Oberflächenköder" einige Köder die mit einer Art Propeller ein Entchen-ähnliches Plätschern erzeugen, vielleicht orientierst Du Dich mal daran!? Kannst bei Erfolg mal Bescheid geben!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

Echte Kücken sind da besser, vor allem am Drachkowich - System! Nur die wehren sich immer so, bei den ganzen Drilingen, von wegen reinpieksen und mit Kupferdraht fest tüddeln....#c Gibt nur Gezeter! Am besten Chloroform besorgen...

Spaß beiseite - irgendwo habe ich solche Köder schon gesehen.... (Heger, Storm)

Ansonsten: DACKELWELPEN! Die sind Bisamratten zum Verwechseln ähnlich....

Frösche gibts von JENZI


----------



## moped (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*



> Ansonsten: DACKELWELPEN! Die sind Bisamratten zum Verwechseln ähnlich....


 
Ich hab es mich nicht zu schreiben getraut, aber nachdem Gleichgesinnte hier sind: Ich zupf die kleinen Dackel am liebsten am leichten 15/0er Jigkopf über Grund, da fängt man wenigstens keine Untermaßigen!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

Na wollen wir hier ein Streitthema aufkommen lassen? Sag jetzt mal ernsthaft, was Du damit bezwecken willst? Kann doch nicht Dein Ernst sein lol


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

Ansonsten: Wellensittiche! Die sind wie Schwimmbrot! An freier Leine flattern die wie Brummer über´s Wasser und locken alles, was Zähne hat. Mit Bleischrot beschwert kriegst du die auch auf Tiefe...


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

@ Sylverpasi

Ernst gemeint, um diese Uhrzeit? Nee, mein lieber....nicht wirklich:vik:


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

Na dann kann ich ja jetzt beruhigt schlafen gehen ! Dann träum ich mal davon, wie ich mit lebenden geschleppten Hamster auf Hecht fische.... lol


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

Und die oben genannten Kunstköder gibt es tatsächlich, und ich glaube die sind von STORM/Eisele...oder was auch immer,,,|kopfkrat


----------



## moped (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*



> Ansonsten: Wellensittiche


 
Servus Brassenwürger,

super Idee, Vorteil der Wellensittiche ist, man kriegt sie auch in den gängigsten Reizfarben! Bei den verdammten Dackelwelpen muß man immer in der Waschmaschine färben und dabei aufpassen, daß die am Leben bleiben, wenigstens noch ein Weilchen!

Jürgen


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

HAMSTER?? Magst einen haben? Die rieseln hier immer so auf meine TERRASSE!! (Andere, ganz wilde Geschichte...)


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

Hamster und Sittiche kann man auch einfärben! Mit Ostereierfarben! Nur das Wasser ist immer so heiß! Die Hamster platzen und den Vögeln gehen die Federn aus...|kopfkrat


----------



## moped (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*



> und den Vögeln gehen die Federn aus...|kopfkrat


 
Jaaa, ganz ärgerlich, genau das gleiche Problem hab ich wenn ich endlich wieder mal einen verdammten Eisvogel gefangen hab und den zu einem Lebend-Streamer verbinden will (blau ist bei uns so fängig!)! Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*



moped schrieb:


> Jaaa, ganz ärgerlich, genau das gleiche Problem hab ich wenn ich endlich wieder mal einen verdammten Eisvogel gefangen hab und den zu einem Lebend-Streamer verbinden will (blau ist bei uns so fängig!)! Kann jemand helfen?


 
Ich hatte mal so einen im Auto! Glaube mir, auflösen tut der sich von allein...

(Nee, ich habe ihn befreit)....


----------



## moped (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

Jetzt haben wir dem armen ENTSPANNT seinen ganzen Thread verhunzt#c|supergri, war aber lustig!!!!! Ich leg mich jetzt ab, gute Nacht!


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

Und nun lassen wir das mal lieber nach, sonst gibt das nur Ärger....


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

Du wolltest aus den Wellensittichen doch nur lebende Fliegen/Streamer für Huchen machen oder?


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

Dann hoffe ich mal dass der *Entpannt *pennt und keine Albträume hat!!! Er Ruhe in Frieden... Und denke daran: Es ist verboten, warmblütige Tiere als Köder zu verwenden: Und auch Vögel gehören dazu....

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## muddyliz (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

Du nimmst nen Tennisball, schneidest den in 4 Teile (Form wie Apfelsinenschnitten), in jedes Teil klebst du innen geschlossenporigen Schaumstoff rein, dann ziehst du 2 Tennisballteile hintereinander mit ca. 5-10 cm Abstand auf ein Stahlvorfach auf und montierst an das vordere Viertel unten und an das hintere Viertel hinten je einen Drilling dran. Beim Auswerfen musst du kurz bevor der Köder aufs Wasser auftrifft die Schnur etwas abstoppen weil sich die Teile sonst gern ineinander verhaken.


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

Ich weiß, wovon du redest!

Die Singschwanimitatin für todesmutige Fliegenfischer. Wird hergestellt aus einem gefrorenen Puter, 1/2 Zentner Kokosnüssen und einem Oberbett vom DK-Bettenlager - geschleudert - nicht gerupft! Das ganze an Klavierdraht (AFTMA 12 - irgendwas) in der Ostsee versenkt! Die 14/0er Haken machen aus dem Ostseegrund eine wüstenähnliche Landschaft, sprich sie ziehen Ackerfurchen durch die Miesmuscheln und hauen den Platten die Augen raus! 

Alles Gute: Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Du nimmst nen Tennisball, schneidest den in 4 Teile (Form wie Apfelsinenschnitten), in jedes Teil klebst du innen geschlossenporigen Schaumstoff rein, dann ziehst du 2 Tennisballteile hintereinander mit ca. 5-10 cm Abstand auf ein Stahlvorfach auf und montierst an das vordere Viertel unten und an das hintere Viertel hinten je einen Drilling dran. Beim Auswerfen musst du kurz bevor der Köder aufs Wasser auftrifft die Schnur etwas abstoppen weil sich die Teile sonst gern ineinander verhaken.


 
Ach ja, nur mal so: WAS????


----------



## andre23 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

...bis jetzt war alles ok...aber keine beleidigungen gegen unsere bettenbauer|supergri


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

Auf dänischen Betten - ich wollte, ich würde darauf sterben,....


----------



## andre23 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

...das war bis jetzt der beste beitrag zum ganzen thema danke:m


----------



## LordHelmchen (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

BTT: Schau mal bei Ebay in USA rein, da gibt es solche netten Entchen!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MUSKIE-MUSKIE-8...4QQihZ003QQcategoryZ31693QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-wooden-duck-l...20QQihZ009QQcategoryZ7300QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Creek-D...846QQihZ008QQcategoryZ794QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hab solche flauschigen Enten auch mal auf irgendeiner Köderbastelseite gesehen |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

Ihr denkt noch in falschen Dimensionen.
Ein halbwüchsiges Gänseküken sollte es für richtige Hechte und Welse schon sein, damit die untermaßigen ausgeschloßen sind! :m

Erst waren es 12, 2 konnten auf den Eltern mitfahren. Dann waren es nur noch 2 nach 2 Wochen. Wo blieb der Rest?


----------



## entspannt (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

Mir war klar das es viel gelächtert über meinen tread git aber wie gesagt es gibt Fische für die ist so ein Vögelchen ein Leckerbissen.


----------



## Bondex (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

ja ich fand den Ebayköder auch ganz interessant. Sowas hatte ich noch nie gesehen!


----------



## entspannt (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*



LordHelmchen schrieb:


> BTT: Schau mal bei Ebay in USA rein, da gibt es solche netten Entchen!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MUSKIE-MUSKIE-8...4QQihZ003QQcategoryZ31693QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...




:l Na sind die nicht putzig sowas habe ich gesucht. Danke dir. Wenn sie darauf nicht beißen nehme ich mir doch die fliegenrute mit dem Singschwann |bla:. Mal sehn ob der auch nach Deutschland liefert.


----------



## moped (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

@entspannt

Sorry, ich wollte mich nicht über Deinen Thread lustig machen, daher war mein erstes Posting auch ernst gemeint. Aber irgendwie ist es dann aus dem Ruder gelaufen!|rotwerden

Gruß und nix für ungut,
Jürgen


----------



## angler0507 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*



LordHelmchen schrieb:


> BTT: Schau mal bei Ebay in USA rein, da gibt es solche netten Entchen!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MUSKIE-MUSKIE-8...4QQihZ003QQcategoryZ31693QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


 
Sachen gibts! Irre! Sehen wirklich heiss aus. Sind aber wohl eher für die Vitrine gedacht als fürs Wasser, oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## holle (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

schaut euch das teil mal an > entenwobbler

ist eine wmv-datei, also ein filmchen. dort sieht man den macher und den lauf des entenwobblers. 












quelle: lurebuilding.nl


----------



## alekzander (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

|bigeyes irre köder !!! ob der damit jemals was gefangen hat ??? |kopfkrat

so ne ente hätte ich auch gerne :k

mfg

alekzander


----------



## Leif-Jesper (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

|wavey:
Hab' mal eben rausgepickt, was ich schon vor einigen Jahren fand:
http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...at20344&parentType=index&indexId=cat20344&rid=


----------



## Leif-Jesper (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

|wavey:
Ich hab' neulich auch einen 60er Hecht mit 'nem Blässhuhn(?)Fuß im Bauch gefangen:v
Und einige Angelfreunde haben schon miterlebt, wie sich ein Hecht an sowas vergriff.


----------



## Ulli3D (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

Warum gibt es wohl auch Köder in Mausform. So ein Hecht nimmt alles, was er leicht erbeuten kann, egal ob Entenküken, ins Wasser gerutschte Maus, Frosch oder Fisch. Ein großer Hecht lebt und wächst nach dem Effizienzprinzip, möglichst viel Energie (Nahrung) mit möglichst wenig Energieeinsatz (Bewegung) gewinnen.


----------



## holle (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

naja, nicht immer. im winter mag das stimmen.
hab auch schon hechte mit nem (eigenbau-) mini-wobbler von ca 2 cm grösse gehabt.


----------



## FischerBub (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

Ob man nun mit den 30$ Entenwobblern Fische fängtoder nicht, ist doch auch eigentlich egal oder?

Das wichtigste ist doch dass man damit Angler ködern kann, und denen das Geld aus der Tasche wobbeln kann|kopfkrat.


*:kPS. Ich will auch so Einen!!:k*


----------



## entspannt (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder Entenküken*

Ich habe von jemanden Gehört der hat mal ein Altes bzw fast antikes Angelbuch gesehn wo die empfohlen haben mit entenkücken zu angeln, auf wels und Hech
t.


----------

